# Money!



## Mariaa

So i got my house from the council, should be moving in next week, great.
But i get my Job Seekers every two weeks (£100).
(cos the council said if i want to get housing benefit and be housed i shouldnt be working-how fuc*ed up)
I have a £50-60 phone bill once a month. which leaves what? about £140, unles the phone bill comes to more.

So living on about £4.50 a day? How am i going to pay bills, and eat properly like i keep being told to do, and sort out baby. And get around to appointments seeing as when i move ill have to be on a bus for over an hour to get to my hospital and all my appointments :\


God things worry me...


----------



## Becky

Why is your phone bill so high? x


----------



## Boony

cut down your phone bill?? I pay £25 a month and get unlimited texts and discounted calls. Get a landline that will be loads cheaper than a mobile too.


----------



## Mariaa

I dunno, they fu*k me over big time. its supposed to be 35? they wont let me lower my tarrif and they charge me for absolutely everything, like, ive got unlimited texts, so if i do need to make a call for w/e reason they over charge me, and if i text a number they dont like they charge me. They give all stupid reaons like 'its not in your postcode' or 'its a business number' even if its the same as a home phone and not an 0800. they're just awful


----------



## LittleAurora

I dont want to lecture you 

Cut the phone bill. 

Perhaps you should have thought about this before you got pregnant?


----------



## Mariaa

its a 2 year contract, ive already had it a year and only found out i was pregnant 5weeks ago. I tried to cancel it but id have to pay £420 to pay it off. I do what i was told i could in the contract. i even have the paperwork...All free texts to any network, so i use my texts...and they even find a reason to charge me for that.
it also comes up on my bill that ive used internet and stuff and my phone doesnt even do that! and its expensive, but when i see/call anyone about it no one at vodafone can tell me anything! Theyre useless


----------



## annawrigley

you can get £3.10 a week to buy milk, fruit & vegetables. its not much but every little helps ;) i just got mine through, proving quite useful!
https://www.healthystart.nhs.uk/en/fe/how_to_apply.html
also you probably know of this already but when you're 25 weeks you get a £190 grant and when you're 28 weeks you get a £500 grant. oh and when you're 29 weeks you can go on income support, which i believe is the same as you're getting atm for jobseekers.
xx


----------



## Becky

You need to sort out essentials and non essentials! 

rent 
council tax
gas
electric 
water 
tv license 
contents insurance 

thing you need to cut back on are 

clothes for you 
going out 
takeaways 

you get the jist! You just need to be careful with what you have x


----------



## Mariaa

God i know. its just fittin all those essentials into such a tiny amount of money. I dont go out. ANYWHERE! im such a recluse now. i havnt bought any clothes and am still trying to fit into my normal clothes which are stretched to buggery now. and little luxurys like takeaways dont exist in my world cos unless its toast it comes straight back up!
Its just daunting. x


----------



## Becky

Mariaa said:


> God i know. its just fittin all those essentials into such a tiny amount of money. I dont go out. ANYWHERE! im such a recluse now. i havnt bought any clothes and am still trying to fit into my normal clothes which are stretched to buggery now. and little luxurys like takeaways dont exist in my world cos unless its toast it comes straight back up!
> Its just daunting. x

Well if you desperate for clothes I have some size 10 new look maternity jeans up in my loft and a few other bits you can have cheap! x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had to get rid of my phone when I moved out. I had no net for 2 yrs as it wasnt really a "needing" item.

Cut back where you can x


----------



## sarah0108

dont forget child benefit, the £20 comes in very handy for the LO,and if your good at budgeting you wont need to use that every week

(mine goes towards the food and bills and everything as i only buy things Harriet needs, e.g since i moved out i dont just buy her something because it looks cute. It goes towards her milk and nappies etc but those vouchers come in handy towards baby milk and stuff)

you get the idea haha


----------



## suzib76

i have to say i have absolutely no idea why you are better off not working - with a job you would be able to still claim housing ebnefit to a degree, and earn your own money, get out of the house, enjoy yourself maybe - and there are additional benefits which you can claim while working part time which would make you better off financially and mentally


----------



## EsméeK

I have set out a plan of my montly out goings & incomings. 
Its the only way! 
I love to shop, Its so painful, Saving is fun though. 

My mum & dad said that this would be a lingering factor of whether to keep the baby, if you can budget & get rid of non-essential items or lower-grade them. 
So you may have a laptop, sell it & get a cheap tiny netbook - that way you still get a profit & a new computer... 

OR GET A ROOM MATE?!


----------



## veganmum2be

for one of the comments above, sadly, it does somethimes work out that you are better off on benefits in a council house, than earning minimum wage.

hun you can go to citizens advice to cancel that phone contract.
you'll most likely go on their new scheme thing, where you pay £1 a week for the rest of your life(sounds mad but it's true i pay a £1000 loan off at £1 a week. lol)

get a tv bundle that includes phone, mobile, tv, internet,
virgin are doing a new deal for people with kids or expecting (new customers only) that you get broadband landline and tv medium for £26 a month.
you can pay more and get free local calls, mobile in bundle, larger tv package etc.

make sure you pay TV licence, i decided wtf why am i paying this, and didn't pay it when i moved to a new house, i then got fined £500 becuase of that.


----------



## veganmum2be

personally i think the less money you have the more you appreciate unnecesarry things in life. and things you use all the time when you had money become a treat. saving makes you feel good : )


----------



## suzib76

veganmum2be said:


> for one of the comments above, sadly, it does somethimes work out that you are better off on benefits in a council house, than earning minimum wage.
> 
> hun you can go to citizens advice to cancel that phone contract.
> you'll most likely go on their new scheme thing, where you pay £1 a week for the rest of your life(sounds mad but it's true i pay a £1000 loan off at £1 a week. lol)
> 
> get a tv bundle that includes phone, mobile, tv, internet,
> virgin are doing a new deal for people with kids or expecting (new customers only) that you get broadband landline and tv medium for £26 a month.
> you can pay more and get free local calls, mobile in bundle, larger tv package etc.
> 
> make sure you pay TV licence, i decided wtf why am i paying this, and didn't pay it when i moved to a new house, i then got fined £500 becuase of that.

i have to disagree as earing minimun wage on a part time job you can claim other benefits to top up your earnings and still claim council tax and housing benefit 

also a cheap bundle for tv, internet etc is by no means a necessity when you are sitting desperate - i would recommend prioritising with gas elec etc first before even considering tv packages

and for the record i have no idea how anyone could actuall live off that kind of money, more to the point why anyone would want to


----------



## veganmum2be

suzib76 said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> for one of the comments above, sadly, it does somethimes work out that you are better off on benefits in a council house, than earning minimum wage.
> 
> hun you can go to citizens advice to cancel that phone contract.
> you'll most likely go on their new scheme thing, where you pay £1 a week for the rest of your life(sounds mad but it's true i pay a £1000 loan off at £1 a week. lol)
> 
> get a tv bundle that includes phone, mobile, tv, internet,
> virgin are doing a new deal for people with kids or expecting (new customers only) that you get broadband landline and tv medium for £26 a month.
> you can pay more and get free local calls, mobile in bundle, larger tv package etc.
> 
> make sure you pay TV licence, i decided wtf why am i paying this, and didn't pay it when i moved to a new house, i then got fined £500 becuase of that.
> 
> i have to disagree as earing minimun wage on a part time job you can claim other benefits to top up your earnings and still claim council tax and housing benefit
> 
> also a cheap bundle for tv, internet etc is by no means a necessity when you are sitting desperate - i would recommend prioritising with gas elec etc first before even considering tv packages
> 
> and for the record i have no idea how anyone could actuall live off that kind of money, more to the point why anyone would want toClick to expand...

i worked full time 37 hours a week on minimum wage, by the time i payed rent, and bills (i didn't have internet or landline or tv package) i was left with less that i was on benefits.
i am no longer on the £200 a month thing, as i have a disability so i get more, however i was on the £200 a month for a long time and i was STILL better off than i was working, paying rent council tax etc.


----------



## veganmum2be

and of course anyone would automaticly make sure they covered gas and leccy before tv package. people aren't stupid enough to think you can watch tv without electric.


----------



## suzib76

see thats waht i mean a part time job is better than full time, which is very wrong but also very true


----------



## suzib76

veganmum2be said:


> and of course anyone would automaticly make sure they covered gas and leccy before tv package. people aren't stupid enough to think you can watch tv without electric.

ok no need to be quite so snippy i was only offering my opinion, just because it differs from yours doesnt make either one of us right, and certainly no need to make snidy remarks


----------



## veganmum2be

but its not, when your on part time, you still have a hefty ammount of council tax, and a hefty ammount of rent. your only allowed to work (i think its now under 10 hours could be totaly wrong on this one right now) to still be able to get some job seekers, income support / whatever. 
very sadly...i know 4 people. who have worked,part time, full time (only on minimum wage) and now 3 of them are on total benefits, they are now better off.

maybe it's not the same for everyone. but for some people being on benefits means they are better off than doing any sort of work.


----------



## Mariaa

How much approx is gas and leccy? are these the two really only essential things?


----------



## veganmum2be

water rates, and tv licence are also essential. : )

edit:
costs: 
i can tell you what i spent on my own, but obviously it will be different when babys here, and the house and personal usage.

based on living in a 3 bedroomed, 2 reception roomed house without double glazing (these are things to take into account cos the smaller and better insulated house the less heating)
a week in winter i used to spend
Gas: £10-£15 depending on how many baths and how high the heating.
and Electric about £10(max this is when i sat on the laptop all week lmao)
now im in an electric only property. 
water rates are about £30 a month. you can pay weekly, or on a meter. i cant tell you exactly how much i pay because i missed a few payments now my statement shows the monthly ammount at being about £40 cos of that.


----------



## Joyzerelly

LittleAurora said:


> I dont want to lecture you
> 
> Cut the phone bill.
> 
> Perhaps you should have thought about this before you got pregnant?

Hear hear!


----------



## Joyzerelly

suzib76 said:


> i have to say i have absolutely no idea why you are better off not working - with a job you would be able to still claim housing ebnefit to a degree, and earn your own money, get out of the house, enjoy yourself maybe - and there are additional benefits which you can claim while working part time which would make you better off financially and mentally

What's more you'd be setting a good example to your child.


----------



## Mariaa

i just thought i should do what the council said? i dont want to start work and them whip the house from under me. i mean, ive worked everyday from my 16th birthday, it drives me mad not doing anything. i feel braindead. but shouldnt i do like they tell me? 
i guess thayre the people in charge?


----------



## veganmum2be

^^^ as for the above comments i think it's rude to say ''you should have thought of that before you got pregnant''
maybe, the baby wasn't planned. how can you say things like that if you dont know the circumstances.

personally i think that going to work is a waste of time. i've worked. my parents worked at some points. i like being on benefits maybe i will work one day, but i live a very fulfilling life without working, i'm always doing something different and exciting. and i dont think that it makes any difference to the children weather the parent works. all you need is love. : )

maybe i'm being out of order by saying this, but i thought what you both said was slightly out of order.
(not you mariaa obviously, you just posted when i was typing) : )
anyway i'll get away from this thread, i think i'm being slightly agressive without good cause.


----------



## Jemma_x

When babys hear you will get child tax credits aswell which is around £60 a week which comes in handy. Me and OH are looking for somewere to rent at minute so cant comment on how much bills are but id recommend going into a vodafone shop tell them you want it sorting and if they dont go to CAB because there obviously over charging you. Im with vodafone, i pay £20 a month for 300 mins, unlimited texts and blackberry and internet bundle.


----------



## Mariaa

i think youre completely right. i got this phone contract a year ago, its a two year contract and who says 'i cant get a contract incase by chance in a years time i get pregnant?' no one.
this was a thread to get some help and support, not to be looked down on by people who dont know my situation at all.
As for work, i ama qualified freelance beauty therapist and double qualified certificate readt theatre make up artist. Meaning i would have to do at least 36 hours a week in a slon to earn what i get in benefits, in which case i wouldnt get housing or council tax benefit. And i will do it from home once the baby is old enough. I cant really be in the middle of doing a brides wedding make up or waxing some ladies bits and say 'oh wait a second with that hot was on you the babies crying'....
my job doesnt do sociable hours.


----------



## suzib76

veganmum2be said:


> ^^^ as for the above comments i think it's rude to say ''you should have thought of that before you got pregnant''
> maybe, the baby wasn't planned. how can you say things like that if you dont know the circumstances.
> 
> *personally i think that going to work is a waste of time.* i've worked. my parents worked at some points. i like being on benefits maybe i will work one day, but i live a very fulfilling life without working, i'm always doing something different and exciting. and i dont think that it makes any difference to the children weather the parent works. all you need is love. : )
> 
> maybe i'm being out of order by saying this, but i thought what you both said was slightly out of order.
> (not you mariaa obviously, you just posted when i was typing) : )
> anyway i'll get away from this thread, i think i'm being slightly agressive without good cause.

such a shame for someone who obviously has the rest of their lives in front of them to be of this opinion :( i actually feel nothing but pity for you






Mariaa said:


> i just thought i should do what the council said? i dont want to start work and them whip the house from under me. i mean, ive worked everyday from my 16th birthday, it drives me mad not doing anything. i feel braindead. but shouldnt i do like they tell me?
> i guess thayre the people in charge?

and i wasnt judging you hun, just offering my opinion on things - i have a freind who works as a school cleaner i think its 16 hours she does, her and her lo are on their own and she does very well she has to pay some rent and council tax, but not the full whack and at the end of the day they are never short - just showing an example of how it can be done 
i think its great that you want to work, and once your lo is here it will be the better option finacially and mentally for you, but maybe they are right and it is not financially viable just now, i dont know the ins and outs of the 'system' as i have always worked 
living a mindnumbingly boring existence is obviously not for you, so i truly wish you all the luck in the world with it, its nice to see young people wanting more out of life :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

If you do part time you WILL be better off. I do part time care work and I still get help with the rent and council tax. I am on my own as my boyfriend lives in notts.

I also feel alot better that I am contributing even if it is a tiny amount.

I would say the main things you need to pay out are:

gas (about 15 a week)
electric( 10 a week)
tv license(11 a month but normally they like 31 first payment)
water rates (these vary)
Food

They wont take the council house away if you are working. You can work full time and still have a council house but ov you would have to pay rent. x


----------



## divadexie

Hey I don't know if anyone has mentioned this- but take all your phone bills and your contract to citizens advice hun.
They might even get the phone company to pay you some money back if they are charging you for things you aren't supposed to be paying for.

I would also fill out a form for housng benefit and write all the stuff you have to pay for and how much you get, you never know they might help out a little bit.
I was always told to fill out a form they still have to process it.
My partner works and I don't, we filled out a form and got £30 towards rent but then he got a pay rise so now we don't.


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Ya Hun, I was just going through the forums and spotted your post! I'm not a teenager or pregnant but thought a rough idea of what our outgoings are might help you budget etc - I've lived in a 1 bed flat and a 2 bed house both with GCH and DG! Also there were two of us in our flat and 3 of us in our house so I hope this helps you a little!

Gas is £35 a month
Elec is £18 a month 
Contents insurance £36
Tv Licience £12
Council Tax (bearing in mind if you live on your own your entitled to a 25% discount) £115.00 
Water Rates - £23 - when I lived in a council flat my water rates were included in my rent

The above information is based on our house (my gas and elec needs to be increased as currently owe money to them - due to there crap calculations lol) but I paid the same in my flat and was fine :D

Nappies - Asda do two boxes for £18 which will last you a while! 
If you use reusables you will have a big outlay but will ultimately save money ongoing! also bf will also save you money but if you cant (which I couldnt) a tin of SMA costs approx £7.25 from Asda - when Izzie was really little she would only use 1 tin every 2 weeks - at 4 months she goes through a tin a week :D

Clothes for babies - you should be fine as we found as soon as everyone knows there is a baby they give you things :D check out the local NCT nearly new sales in your area :D they are fab for picking up a bargain, equipment, clothes toys etc 

As for the comment about not working because its not worth it - financially now you may feel its not worth it because you earn more on benefits - working isnt just about earning money, its also about having some time away from your baby - talking to adults - making friends and having something else to focus on 

Really hope this works - it sounds like you have lots of really good qualifications and when you are ready I really think you could earn yourself more than being on benefits! :D

good luck


----------



## Lexx

veganmum2be said:


> ^^^ as for the above comments i think it's rude to say ''you should have thought of that before you got pregnant''
> maybe, the baby wasn't planned. how can you say things like that if you dont know the circumstances.
> 
> personally i think that going to work is a waste of time. i've worked. my parents worked at some points. i like being on benefits maybe i will work one day, but i live a very fulfilling life without working, i'm always doing something different and exciting. and i dont think that it makes any difference to the children weather the parent works. all you need is love. : )
> 
> maybe i'm being out of order by saying this, but i thought what you both said was slightly out of order.
> (not you mariaa obviously, you just posted when i was typing) : )
> anyway i'll get away from this thread, i think i'm being slightly agressive without good cause.

You can not be serious? Its people like you who give teen mums a bad name, I feel sorry for your baby will you be teaching them your views on work? If so goodo save the tax payer some money on education.

You can work 16 hours and still get JSA.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You can work 16 hours and still get rent help etc and also you can go to college and recieve full benefits :)


----------



## 05wilkesm

if you get the choice dont get the water on a meter, ive recently moved and the old water bill wasnt on a meter and it used to be around a £160 for 6 months i think but in our new house which is rented so they put it on a meter its over £200 for 6 months, and there is the same amount of people living and washing so meter must be more expensive.(i doubt your water bill would be this high as i have 5 people living in my house)
im dreading the day i move out and have to deal with all the bills, its all so depressing, im glad you want to get back in to work once the babys born cos i know i dont want to be the typical stereotype teenage mum with a baby not working or wanting to and just on benefits i cant understand why anyone would want that? eventhough your having a baby it doesn't mean you cant still have a life and work, be a role model for your little bubba, 
hope everything goes well for you hun :hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## Kerrie-x

If you've got the mobile phone contract down on paper, and they are charging you for things which are INCLUDED in the £35 a month, then just take it into the phone shop, with an itemised bill and show them! I've been on contract for 4 years now, and not ONCE had this problem, my bills are high regularly and i moan, but once i've had my bill and gone through it, its MY fault and i've rung numbers which aren't included in the tarriff. So its highly unlikely they are charging you for what they shouldn't be doing, but if they are, as i said, take ur contract deal into the phone shop with a bill, and show them!


----------



## happynbubbly

Hun I'm sorry that there are people on here who are insensitive. I am not a teenager anymore, and I'm not a mom, but you are trying the best you can to be a good mother. To me, that is what counts. I think I mostly look on this thread because I could have been a teen mother. As for people who say "You should have thought about that before you got pregnant", that's pretty insensitive.. Obviously that's something that can't be changed, and you're doing the best you can. If you need any emotional support, the majority of us are here to help. Please PM me if you need anything. As for how to fix this, the others have said to budget. Budgeting is very important. I live in the US and here we call them thrift stores, or second-hand stores. If you don't have any presents from friends or family that include the right size clothes for your little one, it might be best to buy second-hand. They have decent looking clothes, and the baby will just grow so fast. Good luck to you. I've read your other posts and I'm hoping everything all works out wonderful. 
Hey other people who don't want to offer nonjudgmental advice... Don't post here if you can't be sensitive.


----------



## leoniebabey

reading through this, i can understand peoples point's but im college at the moment and when my baby comes i wont have anybody to look after it while i work so that wouldnt be possible, when the baby is older i will have no problems with finding a job but some people dont want to leave their babys in childcare and i think people should take this into account before voicing their oppinions! i know lots of older women who have babys who have taken a couple of years out of working yet noone thinks badly of this


----------



## 05wilkesm

i was speaking to my midwife about the whole having no one to look after the baby thing cos i leave school just after the babys born and i want to go college/sixth form and you can get babysitters/nannys and if you go back in to full time education or get a certain benefit the government pay for the whole childcare(if going back to full time education) and most of the childcare if going back to work depending on how many hours etc you do they give vouchers which you can give the babysitter but the baby sitter has to be registered or the baby can go in to a nursery, i know there is a nursery for young children in my area i dont know about everywhere else, i thought this would be helpful for those wo want to go back in to education or work once they've had the baby :)
xxxx


----------



## annawrigley

leoniebabey said:


> reading through this, i can understand peoples point's but im college at the moment and when my baby comes i wont have anybody to look after it while i work so that wouldnt be possible, when the baby is older i will have no problems with finding a job but some people dont want to leave their babys in childcare and i think people should take this into account before voicing their oppinions! i know lots of older women who have babys who have taken a couple of years out of working yet noone thinks badly of this

Care 2 Learn means you get £160 per child per week to cover childcare costs, or £175 if you live in london (not sure where you are). as long as you're under 20 and in education or training, and your child is in ofsted approved childcare, they pay you it, even cover the costs of transport to and from the childcare if its further to go than it is for you to go straight to college.
hope this helps x


----------



## leoniebabey

annawrigley said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> reading through this, i can understand peoples point's but im college at the moment and when my baby comes i wont have anybody to look after it while i work so that wouldnt be possible, when the baby is older i will have no problems with finding a job but some people dont want to leave their babys in childcare and i think people should take this into account before voicing their oppinions! i know lots of older women who have babys who have taken a couple of years out of working yet noone thinks badly of this
> 
> Care 2 Learn means you get £160 per child per week to cover childcare costs, or £175 if you live in london (not sure where you are). as long as you're under 20 and in education or training, and your child is in ofsted approved childcare, they pay you it, even cover the costs of transport to and from the childcare if its further to go than it is for you to go straight to college.
> hope this helps xClick to expand...

Oh thanks i think ill look into that then :)
x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

personal opinion.....
better of on benifits while your pregnant and for the first 3 of years ( free schooling starts at 3 yrs old) me and my oh have worrked since we left school, except 3 months while i was on job seekers, my last job was seasonal work at alton towers so obv. i am out of work now (and who is going to hire a 34 week pregnant person ) so we live on just his single wage ( £800-900 per months), i contribute nothing to the household because i was working during my pregnancy i am entitled to no benifits, im not entitled to the healthy start milk tokens nor the £500 even though we run a house hold on a single wage. we cant get income supportor working tax credit because we are under 25 and my oh works 39 hrs a week

my sister on the other hand has been on benifits most her life and lives a comfortable life, she recieves milk tokens, benifits for being pregnant, £500 for baby and the rest, she has all her bills paid for her like rent, water, council tax. And she got all that for doing naff all with her life apart from go to the job centre every other week...

so my personal opinion is benifits ae better for the pregnancy and forst few years of babys life.


----------



## aliss

veganmum2be said:


> personally i think that going to work is a waste of time. i've worked. my parents worked at some points. i like being on benefits maybe i will work one day, but i live a very fulfilling life without working, i'm always doing something different and exciting.

Where do you think YOUR benefits money comes from? Trees? No, it comes from people who have to work and pay money out of their paycheck because you think going to work is a waste of time. 

It's great that you are doing something different and exciting - want to remind all of those moms that have to work away from home for a piddling wage to support your fulfilling life?

Sick! 

I work a good job and pay around 35-40% of my paycheck into taxes. Is that what my money goes towards? Is that why I spend 50 hours a week away from my family? Not to help you work towards finding a job and supporting YOUR family, but so that you can enjoy things that are nice and exciting? While I work until 7am on a Sunday morning?


----------



## Lexx

aliss said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> personally i think that going to work is a waste of time. i've worked. my parents worked at some points. i like being on benefits maybe i will work one day, but i live a very fulfilling life without working, i'm always doing something different and exciting.
> 
> Where do you think YOUR benefits money comes from? Trees? No, it comes from people who have to work and pay money out of their paycheck because you think going to work is a waste of time.
> 
> It's great that you are doing something different and exciting - want to remind all of those moms that have to work away from home for a piddling wage to support your fulfilling life?
> 
> Sick!
> 
> I work a good job and pay around 35-40% of my paycheck into taxes. Is that what my money goes towards? Is that why I spend 50 hours a week away from my family? Not to help you work towards finding a job and supporting YOUR family, but so that you can enjoy things that are nice and exciting? While I work until 7am on a Sunday morning?Click to expand...

Couldn't have put it better myself. Thank god shes in the minority.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

What I did was work out my incomings and then my oujtgoings and budget accordingly

A phone isnt an essential so maaybe start by getting rid of that hun??

Frpm budgiting and going without non essetianls you get used to it and you soon get the hang of it
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Whoever said it isnt worth working

Maybe look at how hard people are working toosupport us on benifits. I am on benifits but I am going to uni To do nursing next year. Benifits should never be seen as a long term solution if you are perfectly capable of working!!
xx


----------



## lucy_x

iv had this worry for the last year, and when someone starts nicking from your bank account it gets worse trust me,, anyway

be thankful you have a council house, me and my OH bought a house last year (worst £100,000 we ever spent )

So we have a £500 mortgage aswel as all the extras.

Fortunatly he works, only gets £4.60an hour but its something, anyway thts me....


Basically i have to say its bluntly, probably like eveyone else has, but from now on, you can no longer afford anything for yourself,

Go on PAYG, then if you dont have enough credit to make a phone call, you dont make the call.

You presumably will get Council tax benefit? so you wont need to pay that

but you will still need to pay water,gas,electric etc etc

dont worry it gets easier, once baby is born you will get an extra £69 a week or thereabouts from child tax credits.. not alot more ( as electric isnt cheap) but it helps also child benefit £20 a week. and then income support £50

so you will get £139 a week, and what you need to do is budget, budget, budget!.. remember to save around £40 a month for electric, atleast £20 a month for gas. we pay £30 a month for electric and dont forget tv licence. we pay £13.50 a month. so thats a grand total of £103.50 a month atleast..

that would leave you with roughly £450.00 a month to but nappies etc and food for yourself. If you have to pay council tax that will be roughly £100 a month.

Trust me, its hard to begin with but it gets easier!.

The thing that is the hardest to learn is what we can live without!.

good luck though and remember budget for everything!


----------



## lucy_x

"Whoever said it isnt worth working

Maybe look at how hard people are working toosupport us on benifits. I am on benifits but I am going to uni To do nursing next year. Benifits should never be seen as a long term solution if you are perfectly capable of working!! "


totally agree here, really gets on my wick!... My Oh parents do it saying they av disabitys n everything..which they dont god i hate them :growlmad:

my partner works like the dogs b****x for next to nothing as most of it is taken in tax! and then we have to pay council tax aswel!. we live on £600 a month and it costs a little over £800 a month to run the household!...

we dont get any help what so ever with any money!.

I dont go to college because i dont like it and i cant get a job, so im taking my A-levels online whilst pregnant and then i will try and get a job once bubs is here, although im looking into going self employed. We dont get tax credits becuz under 25, and i cnt get job seekers etc as he works over 25 hrs!

i only know what i know because i have a nack for routing and also finding out from friends!, 
Its a hard world though and not everyone can support themselves. i guess im not really my partner is....


----------



## Becky

Lexx said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> personally i think that going to work is a waste of time. i've worked. my parents worked at some points. i like being on benefits maybe i will work one day, but i live a very fulfilling life without working, i'm always doing something different and exciting.
> 
> Where do you think YOUR benefits money comes from? Trees? No, it comes from people who have to work and pay money out of their paycheck because you think going to work is a waste of time.
> 
> It's great that you are doing something different and exciting - want to remind all of those moms that have to work away from home for a piddling wage to support your fulfilling life?
> 
> Sick!
> 
> I work a good job and pay around 35-40% of my paycheck into taxes. Is that what my money goes towards? Is that why I spend 50 hours a week away from my family? Not to help you work towards finding a job and supporting YOUR family, but so that you can enjoy things that are nice and exciting? While I work until 7am on a Sunday morning?Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't have put it better myself. Thank god shes in the minority.Click to expand...

thank you! I have been trying to come up with an answer with that post but you put it perfectly! 

I am 20 and I am better off working for sure! I only work 3 days a week but I dont need to work any more! I pay my way for everything and have never once claimed benefits! I just work my butt off so other people like the top poster can live her so called life of luxury! x


----------



## mrsneish2b

""
personally i think that going to work is a waste of time. i've worked. my parents worked at some points. i like being on benefits maybe i will work one day, but i live a very fulfilling life without working, i'm always doing something different and exciting. and i dont think that it makes any difference to the children weather the parent works. all you need is love. : ) ""



OMG i am disgusted. are you for real??? do you actually think you contribute to the country in any way apart from scrounge from people who HAVE to work, not everyone likes it, but thats life, we get on with it, ? you LIKE being on benefits?? do you have no sense of pride ?

theres a massive difference between someone who has fallen on their luck and isnt able to work, but who would love to contribute, having a hard time, and need support, they deserve the help.
then theres folk like you that get everyones backs up by taking benefits when you are too lazy to get a job because you think its a waste of time??


oh.my.

edited to add, that i was also teen mother 9 years ago and had to live on benefits, i HATED it,and it was hard times, and as soon i could i went back to work, and the sense of achievement i felt was better than any beneifts i could have got, so im not turning my nose down at anyone in the position i was in it, but to activly not want to work..


----------



## leoniebabey

They have this place where i live called bump to baby and they do all sorts there it even has a creche its worth seeing if theres something like there where you live because the women said i could go along and have advice on budgeting also cooking, sounds daft but they teach you all the useful skills you need for living alone

x


----------



## pinkmummy

Becky said:


> Lexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> personally i think that going to work is a waste of time. i've worked. my parents worked at some points. i like being on benefits maybe i will work one day, but i live a very fulfilling life without working, i'm always doing something different and exciting.
> 
> Where do you think YOUR benefits money comes from? Trees? No, it comes from people who have to work and pay money out of their paycheck because you think going to work is a waste of time.
> 
> It's great that you are doing something different and exciting - want to remind all of those moms that have to work away from home for a piddling wage to support your fulfilling life?
> 
> Sick!
> 
> I work a good job and pay around 35-40% of my paycheck into taxes. Is that what my money goes towards? Is that why I spend 50 hours a week away from my family? Not to help you work towards finding a job and supporting YOUR family, but so that you can enjoy things that are nice and exciting? While I work until 7am on a Sunday morning?Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't have put it better myself. Thank god shes in the minority.Click to expand...
> 
> thank you! I have been trying to come up with an answer with that post but you put it perfectly!
> 
> I am 20 and I am better off working for sure! I only work 3 days a week but I dont need to work any more! I pay my way for everything and have never once claimed benefits! I just work my butt off so other people like the top poster can live her so called life of luxury! xClick to expand...

:shock:

Some people are just unbelievable! That £300 a month that OH pays to the tax man is going to YOU when it coul be spend on OUR kids not YOURS!

Get into the realy world! People like that make me sick!

As for the OP you definately need to cut down your phone bill and also think about necessities.

If you are on JSA you should get your rent and council tax paid I think, don't quote me on it. Which would leave you £140 a month to get everything else which is just about enough really. When you go shopping don't go buying the expensive things stick to supermarket own brand.

As for baby stufftry freecycle x


----------



## annawrigley

leoniebabey said:


> They have this place where i live called bump to baby and they do all sorts there it even has a creche its worth seeing if theres something like there where you live because the women said i could go along and have advice on budgeting also cooking, sounds daft but they teach you all the useful skills you need for living alone
> 
> x

yeah we have similar stuff to that near me, think its a different organisation but same kinda idea, sounds good :) x



Aidan's Mummy said:


> Whoever said it isnt worth working
> 
> Maybe look at how hard people are working toosupport us on benifits. I am on benifits but I am going to uni To do nursing next year. Benifits should never be seen as a long term solution if you are perfectly capable of working!!
> xx

exactly :)
up til now iv kinda kept quiet about the whole benefits thing, im not on benefits or working atm but when im 29 weeks i will be going on income support and then restarting college next september when LO is old enough. i do want to go to college, and then get a job, but until im able to i will need benefits to support me. hope this didnt grind anyones gears lol, i get that its a touchy subject x


----------



## veganmum2be

well your comments don't bother me in the slightest.
baring in mind, i didn't do GCSE's - which was not entirely by choise but i'm not going into that one.
any job that i get i will hate cos i don't have any useful qualifications.
i cant get into college because i dont have the basic qualifications, same for uni.

i'm on ESA and DLA but that will change to IS and DLA when 29 weeks.
technicaly right now i can't work, because i DO have a real disability.
however, why would anyone want to go and work a horrible job they hate to only earn pretty much the same as they got on benefits.
maybe if the goverment gave me less i'd have more aspiration to try and get a job.
but i get a hefty ammount, and minimum wage full time job would mean i'd maybe be a tiny it better off, but then i have to take into account rent. so while i'm being given this money i'm more than happy to take it. it's not like i even waste it. i dont/didn't drink so didn't do the nights out lark, i'm vegan so thats takeaways and restaurants out of the window, &my idea of an exiting life probably differs totaly to most of you mainly becasue of my disability.
so shut up having a go. for me it is a waste of time getting a job, when i would be no better off working.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

> why would anyone want to go and work a horrible job they hate to only earn pretty much the same as they got on benefits.

 for the self satisfaction that they put that food on the table not someone elses tax's....


----------



## bana

veganmum2be said:


> well your comments don't bother me in the slightest.
> baring in mind, i didn't do GCSE's - which was not entirely by choise but i'm not going into that one.
> any job that i get i will hate cos i don't have any useful qualifications.
> i cant get into college because i dont have the basic qualifications, same for uni.
> 
> i'm on ESA and DLA but that will change to IS and DLA when 29 weeks.
> technicaly right now i can't work, because i DO have a real disability.
> however, why would anyone want to go and work a horrible job they hate to only earn pretty much the same as they got on benefits.
> maybe if the goverment gave me less i'd have more aspiration to try and get a job.
> but i get a hefty ammount, and minimum wage full time job would mean i'd maybe be a tiny it better off, but then i have to take into account rent. so while i'm being given this money i'm more than happy to take it. it's not like i even waste it. i dont/didn't drink so didn't do the nights out lark, i'm vegan so thats takeaways and restaurants out of the window, &my idea of an exiting life probably differs totaly to most of you mainly becasue of my disability.
> so shut up having a go. for me it is a waste of time getting a job, when i would be no better off working.

lol, even my maternity pay is being taxed and wasted on ppl like u. I really hope Brown looks on forums like this to get a better understanding of ppl on benefits, and mb one day they will pay u less and make u work. Makes my blood boil and makes me sick. Im sure when yr childs older and hasnt got all the latest gadgets and clothes are too small cuz yr benefits arnt enough to pay for them they will thank you for it.

x


----------



## veganmum2be

bana said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> well your comments don't bother me in the slightest.
> baring in mind, i didn't do GCSE's - which was not entirely by choise but i'm not going into that one.
> any job that i get i will hate cos i don't have any useful qualifications.
> i cant get into college because i dont have the basic qualifications, same for uni.
> 
> i'm on ESA and DLA but that will change to IS and DLA when 29 weeks.
> technicaly right now i can't work, because i DO have a real disability.
> however, why would anyone want to go and work a horrible job they hate to only earn pretty much the same as they got on benefits.
> maybe if the goverment gave me less i'd have more aspiration to try and get a job.
> but i get a hefty ammount, and minimum wage full time job would mean i'd maybe be a tiny it better off, but then i have to take into account rent. so while i'm being given this money i'm more than happy to take it. it's not like i even waste it. i dont/didn't drink so didn't do the nights out lark, i'm vegan so thats takeaways and restaurants out of the window, &my idea of an exiting life probably differs totaly to most of you mainly becasue of my disability.
> so shut up having a go. for me it is a waste of time getting a job, when i would be no better off working.
> 
> lol, even my maternity pay is being taxed and wasted on ppl like u. I really hope Brown looks on forums like this to get a better understanding of ppl on benefits, and mb one day they will pay u less and make u work. Makes my blood boil and makes me sick. Im sure when yr childs older and hasnt got all the latest gadgets and clothes are too small cuz yr benefits arnt enough to pay for them they will thank you for it.
> 
> xClick to expand...

well thats silly to say because even people on less benefits than me, manage to dress their children suitably and give luxuries occasionly.

whats the point in getting het up about what i have to say. its not going to change anything. go and tell the goverment to stop splashing money over me then i'll have to get a job.


----------



## summerarmahni

Just ignore veganmum2be peeps shes just doing it to wind you up, i am on benefits at the moment but as soon as babys here i will try my best to find a job, my last job was working in a fish factory (horrible job to people like veganmum) awhile back now i have to admit but i sooooooo loved it, i came back stinkin like fish had to stand on my feet for 12 hours cutiing them up in the freezing cold, but when it came to payday on friday and i could wonder round toysrus knowing i had worked my ass of to treat my daughter was great a feeling better feeling then been on benefits i soooooooo hate been on benefits makes me ashamed i cant provide for my kids but i will be working as soon as i can so i can hold my head up high.


----------



## aliss

veganmum2be said:


> however, why would anyone want to go and work a horrible job they hate to only earn pretty much the same as they got on benefits.
> .

They have to work to pay your bills!

Again, where do you think your benefit money comes from? :nope:

People have the right to tell you what they think - after all, its their pay cheque that you are using. Oh, it's the government's fault? Everyone's fault but your own?


----------



## thompsonic

I just want to say, veganmum2be, if not having GCSE's is stopping you getting a job, go back to school and do them. You are only in First Tri so you have plenty of time before baby gets here... you can even do vocational degrees that are the equivalant to 7 GCSE's, so even if education isn't your thing, you can still get yourself a decent job.

And I don't normally get opionated over things, but I don't think your attitude is very good. My dad works long, long hours, because he earns over a certain amount, almost half of what he earns goes into tax, so we can be comfortable he works from 8-7 most days, and some weekends, and we never ever see him. Me and my siblings rarely see our father because he has to work more because he is paying for you to not do anything.


----------



## bana

Yes yr right its not going to change anything but atleast i have expressed my opinion and i feel better now.


----------



## summerarmahni

Mariaa said:


> So i got my house from the council, should be moving in next week, great.
> But i get my Job Seekers every two weeks (£100).
> (cos the council said if i want to get housing benefit and be housed i shouldnt be working-how fuc*ed up)
> I have a £50-60 phone bill once a month. which leaves what? about £140, unles the phone bill comes to more.
> 
> So living on about £4.50 a day? How am i going to pay bills, and eat properly like i keep being told to do, and sort out baby. And get around to appointments seeing as when i move ill have to be on a bus for over an hour to get to my hospital and all my appointments :\
> 
> 
> God things worry me...

 
I know how u feel bbz its really difficult and spesh gettin it fortnightly, i get about £90 a week for me n mah lil girl n its such a struggle, make a shoppin list, so u dont go over, and stick to asdas own etc, plus do u no when u get a house u can apply for a community care grant from your local jobcentre, i got about £600 when i was pregnant so i could buy my crpets, fridge, bed etc etc, xx


----------



## veganmum2be

thompsonic said:


> I just want to say, veganmum2be, if not having GCSE's is stopping you getting a job, go back to school and do them. You are only in First Tri so you have plenty of time before baby gets here... you can even do vocational degrees that are the equivalant to 7 GCSE's, so even if education isn't your thing, you can still get yourself a decent job.

trust me i'd love to go back and get qualifications.
but every college course i applied for required me to have a grade in maths and english, and i dont.
i'd love to work with animals, however the one college within 40 miles that does a course based on animals, requires me to have a c in maths and at least a d in english. aswell as science.
i dont.


----------



## thompsonic

Can you not look at reapplying to do the GCSE's though? There are places were like anyone, any age can do their GCSE's and stuff, so then you could get the basic grades and then go on to get a qualification somewhere?


----------



## veganmum2be

thompsonic said:


> Can you not look at reapplying to do the GCSE's though? There are places were like anyone, any age can do their GCSE's and stuff, so then you could get the basic grades and then go on to get a qualification somewhere?

i didn't even think you could get a second chance at doing GCSE's. :shrug: i know when you enter a college course if you dont have brilliant grades you can do key skills.


----------



## thompsonic

Well, you can resit GCSE's as many times as you like, and I'm certain I read about these places where people who left school early for whatever reason can go back and get their English and Maths GCSE's and stuff...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You can do GCSES again? I tried to get my maths grade for 4 years before I finally got the B I needed to carry on studying. There is always a way off benefits if that is what you want.No cants etc. You actually have an open door when on benefits, You get your course paid for so you should make the most of it!

Its a shame some people on benefits give others a bad name:( we do not all have this attitude!

I now work part time and do care work. I didnt need many grades and training was provided. I also do most of them on foot so not being able to drive is not an excuse. I AM better off through working part time and I also feel alot better about myself for starting to get back into the working world.

As someone else said, Things like IS shouldnt be a long term way off life.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i did a e2e (entry to employment) course which also gives you equivilent to gcse's, if you want gcse's or the likes go to your local connections centre for help...


----------



## annawrigley

veganmum2be said:


> thompsonic said:
> 
> 
> Can you not look at reapplying to do the GCSE's though? There are places were like anyone, any age can do their GCSE's and stuff, so then you could get the basic grades and then go on to get a qualification somewhere?
> 
> i didn't even think you could get a second chance at doing GCSE's. :shrug: i know when you enter a college course if you dont have brilliant grades you can do key skills.Click to expand...

there is much more help with education out there than it seems. its in the governments best interest for people to get a good education so they can go on to get a good job etc!
i see you're from middlesbrough, soo...
https://www.mbro.ac.uk/coursesearch/search.aspx
where is says "discipline" select "A Levels, GCSEs, Science & ESOL" and click Course Search.
there! you can redo your GCSEs there, at any age! my friend is redoing his atm actually, 2 years later, they dont care about your age they just want as many people qualified as poss.
then after this you could go on to do an A Level course more suited to you
and im sure you know this already but theres plenty of financial support for whilst you're in education, they help you out with childcare etc.

i hear what you're saying about liking being on benefits.. i dont agree, but i can understand kind of. but do you really, genuinely, want that to be your life for the rest of your life? something in you might just snap and you'll wish you could get back out there and do something!
can i ask how long you've been unemployed/not in education?
i have been NEET as i believe they call it, for 18 months now for a variety of reasons, but most recently the pregnancy, and to tell you the truth its draining me to the core. i do NOT get on with school/education as a whole, but right now what i am most looking forward to (after LO arriving obviously) is getting back to college next september. i'll be 2 years behind then and starting my A Levels, but its never too late. seriously.

...is this falling on deaf ears? :shrug:
xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ohh and mariaa, it may not be for you but you can get some pretty good stuff from car boots for pennies, if you dont want second hand bits and bobs you can but new things at carboots aswell really worth a look


----------



## country_girl8

cant believe veganmum2be u are a arse!


----------



## wannabemamma

I'm thrilled to see where the thousands of pounds worth of taxes I have paid have gone. TBH, anyone who hasn't the nounce to realise they can retake their idiotic GCSEs (ever heard of Google?) is hardly likely to be any good in any form of gainful employment as most jobs require you to have some sort of common sense or motivation. So in fact, perhaps the disability she speaks of (as someone whose mother is disabled I take the notion of 'disability' very seriously) is in fact merely a lack of generic common sense...which really does bar her from living a dignified, responsible and adult life...my apologies.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

You can retake your GCSE's and if your on benifits then you can get help

I didnt get to uni and have a baby saying I cant
xx


----------



## 05wilkesm

just my opinion dont want to start a huge debate or anything...
but i highly doubt you giving her info about resitting GCSEs is gonna get her to re sit them, shes made it clear shes happy on benefits, and one more thing L.O.L. she said something about people on lower benefits being able to dress their kids in decent clothes and have a luxury here and there well that is hardly the case, my best mates parents are on benefits and get the single mum blah blah etc so she gets quite a bit and she still doesnt get the luxurys and she gets her clothes from bootsale and primark, veganmum your gonna fall flat on your face when your babys born and i know i will say i told you so when you cant afford anything decent for your child.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Also if you are interested in any type of work. Then you can go to college and start at level 1 its takes longer but at least your are earning the right for the benifit system to help you

When I qualfiy as a nurse I will be more than happy and will not moan about my taxes who are going to people that are using it to better themseleves. I will resent me working 12 hour shifts for people who dont intend to work when they are phsyically capable
xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My kids wear nice clothes. I just used to have to save for them. I dont think benefits is an idylic life though and should definitly be looked upon as tempory.


----------



## annawrigley

05wilkesm said:


> just my opinion dont want to start a huge debate or anything...
> but i highly doubt you giving her info about resitting GCSEs is gonna get her to re sit them, shes made it clear shes happy on benefits, and one more thing L.O.L. she said something about people on lower benefits being able to dress their kids in decent clothes and have a luxury here and there well that is hardly the case, my best mates parents are on benefits and get the single mum blah blah etc so she gets quite a bit and she still doesnt get the luxurys and she gets her clothes from bootsale and primark, veganmum your gonna fall flat on your face when your babys born and i know i will say i told you so when you cant afford anything decent for your child.

i know but she was making excuses about not being able to go to college cos she didnt have gcses, and didnt know you could resit them, soo i was showing her what a simple google search showed me.
im pretty sure i was wasting my time but if she took note of even a little of what i said il be glad.
god i sound like such a mother theresa but you know what i mean. xx


----------



## thompsonic

I agree, I mentioned the GCSE thing because she said that she doesn't want to work because the only work she can get is basic because she has no GCSE's... I was just trying to say she CAN get qualifications and could do work she might actually enjoy... if she listens to our advice or not, at least we know that we did the right thing and tried to help, iykwim?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Here is some info to help

Mother with children can go to college

Care to learn will pay for childcare fees 

https://caretolearn.lsc.gov.uk/

Example of a level 1 course
https://www.cache.org.uk/cachednn/C...EducationQualifications/tabId/65/default.aspx

GCSE courses

https://www.wyke.ac.uk/courses/course-information/level-2/mathematics-gcse

It can be done there is no excuses
xx


----------



## Windmills

veganmum2be your attitude is awful! I don't want to be rude but.. I can't help it. It's attitudes like yours that gives us young mums a bad name. I work full time in a job that I'm not enjoying for shit money.. dealing with people with attitudes like yours. Because I want to be able to provide for my baby, and I don't want to live off the dole. 
The JobCentre will do a better off calculation anyway, to make sure you're actually better working.. and tbh I was bored out my mind while I was waiting for my job to start, and felt awful about myself. I'm working again and although I don't like it, I'd much rather go out to work and get paid than sit at home all day.. 
As for college you could easily go back and resit GCSEs, or take an NVQ Level 2 and then go onto Level 3.. loads of things don't need qualifications. BTec do a level for people without GCSEs too, and I've known girls who failed all their exams and then went on to nurse cadets at college and are at uni studying with people who've got ALevels :shrug:


----------



## sarah0108

veganmum2be said:


> ^^^ as for the above comments i think it's rude to say *''you should have thought of that before you got pregnant''*
> maybe, the baby wasn't planned. how can you say things like that if you dont know the circumstances.
> 
> personally i think that going to work is a waste of time. i've worked. my parents worked at some points. i like being on benefits maybe i will work one day, but i live a very fulfilling life without working, i'm always doing something different and exciting. and i dont think that it makes any difference to the children weather the parent works. all you need is love. : )
> 
> maybe i'm being out of order by saying this, but i thought what you both said was slightly out of order.
> (not you mariaa obviously, you just posted when i was typing) : )
> anyway i'll get away from this thread, i think i'm being slightly agressive without good cause.

okay so the baby may not have been planned..neither of mine were but it doesnt matter if you planned kids or not you should still be able to budget and afford it. if you cant.. dont have sex.

as for not wanting to work?! PARDON! living on benefits is NO example to set to your kids!

i personally hate living on benefits yes its a comfortable life style for me but id prefer to work for my money and get the satisfaction that i provided for my kids. my whole family have always worked and yes its been hard at times but thats life.. its not MEANT to be easy.

i think its boring sitting around doing absolutly F*** all, im not exactly happy that im going to be living off benefits for a few more years, but so be it if it means i can get to college, get my education done so i can provide properly for my children.

god our government makes it so easy for people. dont get me wrong im grateful for the fact im receiving money at the minute but GOD i cannot wait to be earning it myself!

i think you have the wrong attitude towards things, sorry if i sound like a bitch im not a nasty person but its comments like that, that make people think bad of teen mums

ive said this the nicest way i possibley could


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It does make people think bad of young mums or single mums :( Not a good attitude.


----------



## sarah0108

katie_xx said:


> veganmum2be your attitude is awful! I don't want to be rude but.. I can't help it. It's attitudes like yours that gives us young mums a bad name. I work full time in a job that I'm not enjoying for shit money.. dealing with people with attitudes like yours. Because I want to be able to provide for my baby, and I don't want to live off the dole.
> The JobCentre will do a better off calculation anyway, to make sure you're actually better working.. and tbh I was bored out my mind while I was waiting for my job to start, and felt awful about myself. I'm working again and although I don't like it, I'd much rather go out to work and get paid than sit at home all day..
> As for college you could easily go back and resit GCSEs, or take an NVQ Level 2 and then go onto Level 3.. loads of things don't need qualifications. BTec do a level for people without GCSEs too, and I've known girls who failed all their exams and then went on to nurse cadets at college and are at uni studying with people who've got ALevels :shrug:


i second what you said :D


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Third what katy said
xx


----------



## purpledahlia

I agree its not something that should be looked apon as permanent. I hate being on benefits!! I think the '' im not going to work because im better on benefits '' attitude is disgusting, truly. Its people like that who are ruining the system, thats not what its meant for!!!

To the OP.. When your doing your food shopping etc try shops like Aldi and Lidl.. theyre much MUCH cheaper, we did a big food shop in Aldi which came to £68 which in Asda or Tesco would of come to AT LEAST £130. big supermarkets have all the 2 for 1 deals and things and it makes you buy more then you end up throwing it out, Honestly, if you can get to an Aldi or Lidl you will be able to save tonnes on food shopping per week. They dont take the milk fruit and veg healthy start vouchers tho so u'd need to pop to asda tesco co-op etc to use them. 

Also get energy saving lightbulbs and make sure you turn off everything AT THE WALL when your not using them, if the wall plug is on it actually is still uses electric. And things on stand-by cost more than being on.. 

Also if you can invest or find some thick double layered curtains or a good thick blind to hold the heat in it will help insulate the house. 

Just dont leave lights on in rooms you dont use etc and showers are cheaper than baths, but when babys here just use the same bath water or share a bath etc. You can also get all your household cleaning things and shampoo's etc in Aldi or Lidl for much cheaper! Dont forget poundland sells huge bags of teabags and crisps or tins of soups n stuff like that. Also even things like draining boards and chopping boards.

I would def try do something with the phone tho, if you cant get it less then maybe sell it to someone with the contract?? you can get a contract from orange for £35 which is unlim texts cant rem how many mins and also an internet dongle for the laptop.. (when laptop is fully charged, turn off electric till u need it again) etc. ( i know i would be lost on my own without a laptop) I would go without a tv if i had a laptop tho. Watch online since internet is included on dongle... Saves on tv lisence and electric for the tv. Maybe save up and get a tv in a year or so.


----------



## veganmum2be

i am actualy genuinely interested.
i really dont want to work in a shop/bar/restraunt etc not saying i think less of those who do, but 1. i dont think its something i'd be able to manage with certain disability issues. 2. it's not something i'd enjoy.

i've always wanted to do my gcse's i was always a clever kid, but at 15 life turned upside down and i had to leave the family home, and by exam time, i hadn't done any school work or coursework and therefore i didn't sit the exams. i'd love to go back and do GCSE's or any qualifications, when i looked at colleges - middlesbrough college and askham bryan (two local ones) neither on course search had GCSE resits. that was only earlier this year. there was one site that did courses for people 35+ on evenings. idk.

i find it hard to think i'm completely in the wrong when both my mum and support worker tell me i'm doing right staying on the benefits. plus i dont have a single friend that isn't on benefits right now. it's just what i'm used to.

i left school early. just before 17th birthday i got my first flat and sinse then i was on income support, then job seekers when i was 18, now DLA and ESA.
when i left school, i did an apprenticeship. in horticulture. so if i wanted to work with plants then i'd be qualified to do so, however i hated every second, and cant think of anything more mind numbing, plus where on earth can you work with plants in m'borough?!

my dream has always been to work in the vet environment. i dont mean vet, i doubt i'm clever enough for thatt, but on reception there, or a vet nurse, or care assistant or something. if there is a way to re-do my gcse's and do an animal course for that, i would be delighted, and i'll check out the links that aidan'smummy posted.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

https://middlesbrough.floodlight.co.../study/region/16180339/220706/100/domain.html

This a college near you that does anything and everything to do with animals
xx


----------



## coccyx

how kind of Aidans mummy to find out the info


----------



## purpledahlia

veganmum2be said:


> i find it hard to think i'm completely in the wrong when both my mum and support worker tell me i'm doing right staying on the benefits. plus i dont have a single friend that isn't on benefits right now. *it's just what i'm used to.*

I think thats part and parcel of the problem and the attitude, it might be what your used to, but its not what you have to continue.. wouldnt you feel so much achievement and feel so proud to break the habbit? dont let your child grow up thinking the same? i would.


----------



## veganmum2be

checked out the floodlight link.
and every animal course needs at least 4 gcse's only at low grades for some.
so i guess i'd have to do 4 gcse's first somewhere and then the college.

i dont think i'd be able to do anything until 2011 though?
courses start in september and i'll of had baby in july. but i'm seriously considering doing gcse's then an animal course.
i'm trying to find somewhere that does gcse's that i can start now.
idk. all confused now lol!
i just need to confirm with job centre that i will still get some benefits and housing benefit. otherwise i'd have to work and do college, and i know theres no way disability would allow that.
anyway. thanks.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I did it and it wasnt easy but I did it and am soon starting a nursing course

I just think if people have the right information and the will to do it. Then they can go far :D
xx


----------



## alibaba24

iv not read the other replies but remember when baby comes u will get child benefit which will help with babies things. your phone bill is serious :wacko: so glad i dont have a contract phone!!

xx


----------



## purpledahlia

home learning courses dont need GCSE's..


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yeah. And GCSE'S can be part time as well
xx


----------



## veganmum2be

dont you have to pay for home learning?
i looked into open university and it was v expencive.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I done my gcses aged from 17 for free. I used care to learn for my childcare. You can also do them part time. When I was 20 I done a night course which was 6pm-9pm and my mum had the children. 
There are ways around everything.Nothing is impossible.

You will still get housing benefit and your other benefits. If you decide to study full time, your benefits may change slightly but nothing will change for part time.


----------



## purpledahlia

well yeah i paid a one off amount for my home learning course but it was worth it i have the cert now and you get a year to do.. so if you can save then its worth it. If you can save at all its worth it for when the babys here anyway,


----------



## suzib76

veganmum2be said:


> dont you have to pay for home learning?
> i looked into open university and it was v expencive.

even open university offer funding hun, and i dont know about your local ones but in dundee you can do standard grades (equvilant to gcse) at college on a part time basis and get funded for it


----------



## chocaccino

veganmum2be said:


> well your comments don't bother me in the slightest.
> baring in mind, i didn't do GCSE's - which was not entirely by choise but i'm not going into that one.
> any job that i get i will hate cos i don't have any useful qualifications.
> i cant get into college because i dont have the basic qualifications, same for uni.
> 
> i'm on ESA and DLA but that will change to IS and DLA when 29 weeks.
> technicaly right now i can't work, because i DO have a real disability.
> however, why would anyone want to go and work a horrible job they hate to only earn pretty much the same as they got on benefits.
> maybe if the goverment gave me less i'd have more aspiration to try and get a job.
> but i get a hefty ammount, and minimum wage full time job would mean i'd maybe be a tiny it better off, but then i have to take into account rent. so while i'm being given this money i'm more than happy to take it. it's not like i even waste it. i dont/didn't drink so didn't do the nights out lark, i'm vegan so thats takeaways and restaurants out of the window, &my idea of an exiting life probably differs totaly to most of you mainly becasue of my disability.
> so shut up having a go. for me it is a waste of time getting a job, when i would be no better off working.

Maybe you should go back and do your GCSE's?
Would it not give you a sence of achievment?
I think that what we're all upset with is not the fact you are on benefits (no one's doubting that your entitled to them), but your attitude about work. It's offensive, especially when people work so hard and have to spend it on ungreatful people (with an attitude like that).


----------



## dannycollins1

Ive just read this whole post. Im 19 and 32weeks pregnant. I came out of school with my GCSE's, still studying child care to this day. I had a part time job whilst being pregnant but got laid off due to the place going bust and naw live off benefits. I don't want to and i feel really guilty about taking the hard earned money off people who work 40+ hours a week. I stil live at home with my parents, thankfully they help me alot. As soon as my LO is 7/8 months im looking into going back to work as i want to set a good example to my lil girl and have her look up to me. I don't know why anyone would want to live off benefits..Its just not good xx


----------



## hypnorm

veganmum2be said:


> thompsonic said:
> 
> 
> I just want to say, veganmum2be, if not having GCSE's is stopping you getting a job, go back to school and do them. You are only in First Tri so you have plenty of time before baby gets here... you can even do vocational degrees that are the equivalant to 7 GCSE's, so even if education isn't your thing, you can still get yourself a decent job.
> 
> trust me i'd love to go back and get qualifications.
> but every college course i applied for required me to have a grade in maths and english, and i dont.
> i'd love to work with animals, however the one college within 40 miles that does a course based on animals, requires me to have a c in maths and at least a d in english. aswell as science.
> i dont.Click to expand...

sorry but you are obviously not looking very hard as there are various access to education courses, and assistant nurses courses which means you can get on to a veterinary nurse course, and there a national diplomas and foundation courses that you could apply for. What about home study courses.... there is always an option... you just seem to be happy claimng benefits.....


----------



## hypnorm

https://www.bvna.org.uk/smartweb/anas/entry

no formal qualifctions required but you need a placement at a training centre.. you learn whilst you work and attend college. give you entry on the vet nursing


----------



## NokiaPurple16

i dont want to offend anyone but... 
that girls attitude is awful! 
i didnt plan my pregnancy.. i left school with 11 GCSE's im now do a BTEC national in health and social care, my second year im still going to go back to sixth form and finish my education. right now ive got myself a part time job and my boyfriend is doing a apprentership that earns him £180 a week... my parents aren't rich.. i know i will have to be on benefits when my little one is born, i dont want to be, and no offensive to anyone that is now, but its just the fact i dont want to sponge of people, i think you have to have a sense of dignity in yourself to help provide for you little one even if its a little bit... it can't be helped when your young and pregnant blah blah, but you can still get a weekend job save some money up..i just dont understand why you wouldnt want to contribute 'money wise' into you little ones upbringing :/ ...

btw, if you go to connexions they'll get you on a e2e course and you can study for 4 GCSE's at a time.. get them then go college and study to be a vet or whatever you wanted to do.

x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its just excuses.


----------



## v2007

> Originally Posted by veganmum2be
> well your comments don't bother me in the slightest.
> baring in mind, i didn't do GCSE's - which was not entirely by choise but i'm not going into that one.
> any job that i get i will hate cos i don't have any useful qualifications.
> i cant get into college because i dont have the basic qualifications, same for uni.
> 
> i'm on ESA and DLA but that will change to IS and DLA when 29 weeks.
> technicaly right now i can't work, because i DO have a real disability.
> however, why would anyone want to go and work a horrible job they hate to only earn pretty much the same as they got on benefits.
> maybe if the goverment gave me less i'd have more aspiration to try and get a job.
> but i get a hefty ammount, and minimum wage full time job would mean i'd maybe be a tiny it better off, but then i have to take into account rent. so while i'm being given this money i'm more than happy to take it. it's not like i even waste it. i dont/didn't drink so didn't do the nights out lark, i'm vegan so thats takeaways and restaurants out of the window, &my idea of an exiting life probably differs totaly to most of you mainly becasue of my disability.
> so shut up having a go. for me it is a waste of time getting a job, when i would be no better off working.


Ive been a teen Mum on benefits, ive been a single working Mum and im currently a stay at home Mum looking after 2 kids while OH works.

INHO you are whats wrong with the benefits system, you openly admit that you are better off on benefits.... SO. 

Im sure a lot of people are, but i bet they are trying to find work or at least bettering themselves to find a good/better job. 

My friend left school at 14 no qualifications, and was pregnant by 15. She is now 29 and a midwife so who says college wont take you on without qualifications under your belt!!!!



> i get a hefty ammount

 Well good for you, its so nice to see that our tax money going towards you and you dont have to damn thing for it. 

OP im sorry for hijacking your thread, i hope you manage to sort out your finances. 

V xxxx


----------



## Windmills

Noone's debating your entitlement to ESA and DLA, I think what's shocking most of us is the fact you seemingly refuse to do anything with your life. I just can't understand someone who has no aspirations or dreams or wish to do anything with their life. To me, even a bad job is better than no job. It's a step forward, and I know because I've done this job (starting last Monday, so don't try the pregnant excuse!) after having my baby I'll find it easier to get another job because I have experience. And getting another job when my baby is a little bit older is really important to me, because I want to feel I can look after my own child without government help, and I want my baby to have the same work ethic I do.


----------



## 05wilkesm

my friend has had a baby in november and already left school at 15 and in january shes starting a hair dressing course in a salon she doesnt want to do that but she doesnt want to sponge off other people either and thats all she could get and she wants the absolute best for her baby, she went out of her way to find out that and it sounds like all you did was type a few things in google, i'd do ANYTHING to provide for my unborn child and that means doing any college course working anywhere to give your child the best, your just so selfish grow up and stop acting like a child when your having one!
tbh girls i dont think theres anything else you can say to her shes an absoloute arse if you ask me and im just pretty p****d off that because of girls like her we all get looked down on and have a bad name, unbelieveably selfish and immature attitude! i hope for her childs sake she sorts herself out!


----------



## purpledahlia

05wilkesm said:


> im just pretty p****d off that because of girls like her we all get looked down on and have a bad name, unbelieveably selfish and immature attitude!

agreed.


----------



## princess_vix

Wat a fucking joke you are veganmum2be.

I'm sorry i'm probably going to sound proper rude now but to be honest the comments about how you don't want to work and you wanna stay on benefits has really fucked me off!

I was 15 when i got pregnant i went to school the whole 42weeks of my pregnancy and achieved my GCSE's so who says you can't go to college or uni,or resit GCSE's!

Why the hell would you wanna bum around?!?

How can you boast that you get a 'hefty' amount?

It's a bloody joke!! don't you anna earn your own money for your child?
don't you wanna be able to say your working when people ask?
Are you not sumwat ashamed that you sit on benefits and plan to for years and year?

People like you give us teen mums a bad name...for the the teens that have accidents and need the money(me for example)we don't want to sit on it foreverbut we have to to begin with.

But every person that judges teen mums are people that see peoples attitudes like yours who love benefits and spend there money on amazing stuff ad get everything they want!!

I'm sorry i'm probably very rude here but this attitude has really FUCKD me off!


----------



## princess_vix

Oh and btw if you spend your benefit money properly on all your childs needs trust me it's not so HEFTY then!!

I end up with £30 a week just for me!!


----------



## sarah0108

i have to agree with that vix! x


----------



## rubyrose

I'm not a teen mum but i saw this post on post spy and it peed me off. :growlmad:

FOR one i am not going to be a hypocrite, I do get a lot of help from the government but i am on maternity leave (I'm a student nurse) I get a pretty crappy bursary and they help me with rent and council tax and it winds me up that I work for the good of the country, I am no florence nightingale but i work bloody hard 40 plus hours a week plus studying and people get away with this. :growlmad: It should be for peple that NEED it!!! 

I dont like to be patronizing but listen here lady ive worked snce i was 16 years old and started with no qualifcations and was in crappy jobs till i was 20 years old paying taxes and to further myself i got myself onto an access course to do nursing... i went six months with no money because i was "a full time cadet nurse" i was entitled to NAFF all! See how bloody easy it was to survive on that!! I was doing 7am - 1pm every day and got no money and i studied for an nvq but it was worth it eventually cause now im doing a degree in nursing from that!

So stop making bloody excuses!! There are plent of access courses to further yourself or evening courses on GCSE's! Stop nicking my bloody tax money!


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah its in no way 'hefty' is it.. its the breadline, if you think living on the breadline is good easy and comfortable then think what you could achieve with a job and about 5 times that amount of money in a proper paycheck! your child would never want for anything.


----------



## meow_kitty

arrrrghhh veganmum2be ino everyone else has said something about it but when i read what you said i couldnt not say something.

i reallly cannot understand how you can sit there and say that you would rather live on benefits and dont want to work, surely you would want your child to grow up with better goals in life than living on benefits because they pay better than a a job.

its people like you who give teenage parents a bad name! ino that when LO is here, im going to go out and work as soon as i can because i want the best for my baby, and if that means working in a crappy minimum wage job to start with then so be it!

i HATE the thought that people put all teenage parents and parents in a catagory together and assume were all like you. you should be ashamed of yourself tbh! and iv read what you said about college and gcses and everythingaswell. it all sounds like a load of excuses! 

i cant believe that you actually have the audasity too come on here and say that when lots of threads on here have said about hating the fact people judge us and how people just assume things because were young etc. when its people like you who create that impression! grrrr!


----------



## Mariaa

I think im split :S
i dont agree with people who sponge and money grab on benefits.
Tho some people dont know how to get out of the cycle and it seems daunting when your on benefits i guess you know how much comes in and exactly how much goes out...so change mite be scary.
Also, i know ima go back to work, but its for myself, and its being a make up artist...somethin i absolutely LOVE.
Ive worked many many jobs and i hate working for other people, so ive relaised im better off going it alone.
Maybe some people find looking for a job too daunting? 
I dunno, i guess not working you fall into a day after day after day cycle...and thats hard to break. You can do what you want when you want.
And if you dont have a career that you even remotely like, or you know your guna be resigned to cleaning toilets, id find that horrible to think of to.

Then theres always those people who dont want to work because they genuinely want to be stay at home mums.
I guess everyones different.
I do feel almost guilty about being on benefits, but for most of us, for some period of time, we dont have any other options. And im not guna rush back into work...ill take it slowly once ive spent time with my baby.

But i do agree that it is pride. You can stand up and say this is my career, this is what i love...heres my card, gimme a call ;).
I cant wait to work again. And it does piss me off that my tax will go to someone in EXACTLY my position, but chooses not to work hard like me.


----------



## purpledahlia

Looking for a job isnt any more daunting than having a child, its still not really an excuse. hard or not, its life. everyone should TRY to work. she isnt!


----------



## Mariaa

I completely agree, but i guess none of us are in her mind set, so ther may be alota reasons why she wont work. i dunno i just think maybe, when youve sat on your arse for so long it may seem daunting to be getting up doin a 9-5.
We all know its life.
Some people just dont accept they should


----------



## Shireena__x

i am on benefits, Not Sayin I Like it but i dont loathe it my reason being i get to spend my ful time with my daughter!!!! thats the main thing, not stuff like oh i want her to have designer trainers but because i get to be with her every day for the first howeverso months of her life. because of you tax payers i THANK YOU!!! because if it wasnt for you it wouldnt be possible.

i also thought working wouldnt be worth it but you no what, on benfits i get 200 a second week and 80 a second week. (income support is now fornightly) and i dont have to pay rent etc but after paying out for dd buying food 4 my house (which is all green and white, asda brand) im left with petty cash if im lucky. i have contracts too that pay out on the 200 week money.

now to a blind eye that might seem great but not being able togo out or go out partyin with my mother and fathers tax money hurts me!

now if i was working doing an apprenticeship which is a stingy £95 a week, i would end up getting back in tax credits about 250 it workso out to be, i still get housing benefit but not as much i have to pay about £70 out for that and council tax AND about 50 out to DD's nursery. and thats it, okay it seems like im left with the same amount and its 94% tax but you know what ATLEASE im putting some towards it and as i get better i will get higher and not be working 95 a week but more 195 aweek maybe more.

i have tried working, i havent got a job yet but i am tryin my hardest to, ive evn applied for apprenticeships, i LOVE the working enviornment but due to some idiotic things i done as a teen its harder because of my criminal record.

but that doesnt stop me im still up te job centre on those machines twice weekly!

so i can jump on both sides of the boat but i think u said it in a rude way vegan mom but i dont think u ment to affend (i havent read the whole thread) i think if u started working u would see how much ur conscience would rise and why, when your paying tax, these people here got mad x


----------



## Lexx

Mariaa said:


> I think im split :S
> i dont agree with people who sponge and money grab on benefits.
> Tho some people dont know how to get out of the cycle and it seems daunting when your on benefits i guess you know how much comes in and exactly how much goes out...so change mite be scary.
> Also, i know ima go back to work, but its for myself, and its being a make up artist...somethin i absolutely LOVE.
> Ive worked many many jobs and i hate working for other people, so ive relaised im better off going it alone.
> Maybe some people find looking for a job too daunting?
> I dunno, i guess not working you fall into a day after day after day cycle...and thats hard to break. You can do what you want when you want.
> And if you dont have a career that you even remotely like, or you know your guna be resigned to cleaning toilets, id find that horrible to think of to.
> 
> Then theres always those people who dont want to work because they *genuinely want to be stay at home mums.*
> I guess everyones different.
> I do feel almost guilty about being on benefits, but for most of us, for some period of time, we dont have any other options. And im not guna rush back into work...ill take it slowly once ive spent time with my baby.
> 
> But i do agree that it is pride. You can stand up and say this is my career, this is what i love...heres my card, gimme a call ;).
> I cant wait to work again. And it does piss me off that my tax will go to someone in EXACTLY my position, but chooses not to work hard like me.

And thats fine if you have an OH to support you, means to support yourself or are insanely rich, I am sorry this is going to sound harsh but if you wanted to be a stay at home mum and have that lovely nuclar family set up then you should have waited till you were in a stable r'ship to have a child, I know mistakes happen but if thats the case you just have to woman up and say its not how I wanted it but I still have to support the baby. I am sure the vast majority of women would like to be stay at home mums and stay with their little ones but its just not workable finacialy.

When me and my partner had our boy she had to go back to work when he was 3 months, and I stayed at home with him and felt very lucky that I could do that because she earnt alot. I might have been entitiled to loads of benefits but didn't check out as I didn't have a genuine need and it was my choice not to work. I'm not saying look at me I'm so great but I left with few GCSEs and didn't bother with college as I joined the armed forces straight from school, to protect people like you and pay taxes to support you, but I studied while serving left and when I left I started at the bottom run of my profession doing a job I hated it but I did it because I had to! Vegan, I hope you can live with yourself knowing that theres people out the that work their arses off, missing out on their LO milestones to pay for you, to pay for your shitty attitude, to pay for your child who with your morals and values with prob grow up to be just like you. I hope you sleep well at night, well soon you wont because your soon find that hefy amount doesn't seem so hefty and your be chosing between milk or baby stuff and heat! I really do pity you, its so sad you seem to have such a bad attitude!


----------



## Mariaa

I think this has turned into a slaggin match thread for everyone!
i guess some people want to work, some people dont. and we all have our own opinions on those people who wont.
What i think it comes down to is that is the dead beat government didnt hand out so many benefits people would have to work. 
Although some people, including me, want to. GOOD FOR US I SAY :)


----------



## princess_vix

What a pile of wank nobody should be wanting to sit on benefits forever!!

You should either have an OH who provides for you and u can stay at home.

Or do what everyone else does WORK


----------



## purpledahlia

I agree, benefits are no way of life, its pittence and its a help gap untill your on your feet again. 

If your old enough to have a child, accidental or not, your old enough to plan for the future whether its education or a job. 

you dont egt sent to school as a child to sit on your arse and do nothing with your life.you get sent to LEARN so you can get a JOB and PROVIDE. yes its harder doing it alone, but far from impossible!


----------



## suzib76

Mariaa said:


> I think this has turned into a slaggin match thread for everyone!
> i guess some people want to work, some people dont. and we all have our own opinions on those people who wont.
> What i think it comes down to is that is the dead beat government didnt hand out so many benefits people would have to work.
> Although some people, including me, want to. GOOD FOR US I SAY :)

i think it is a shame your thread has turned to this, when you were asking budgeting advice :wacko:

i also said earlier on in the thread that it is fab you plan to get back into the work thing, and if it not financially viable just now then thats just the way things are for you 

it seems your thread has been turned into a mental debate, not even exactly to do with the OP, by one person who said it was a waste of time going out to work

all i want to say now is well done to you for wanting better for yourself, and ultimately your little one -

people seem to miss the point, how/why you end up on benefits is not always important, but the fact that people want to get OFF them again is the one that matters, sadly people tar all claimants with the same brush when it is quite clear from your comments here and that of someone elses that we all have different goals

bets of luck to you for the future hunni, it wont be easy, it never is, but you obvioulsy have the right frame of mind for it, and it may not seem like a walk in the park now, but in a few years time when you are working, earning and taking your lo to school you may just look back and be thankful you didnt have the 'no point in working' attitude


----------



## polo_princess

:shock: is being bone idle classed as a disability nowadays? :lol:

Anywhoo .... budgeting, you really need to take the advice that the girls have given you and sit down, put pen to paper and actually work out a proper budget, if you can put a little bit of money, even if its only £1 a week for a "rainy day fund" then there is some emergency cash there if you really need it. I saved up whilst i was still on a full wage so by the time i went on maternity leave i could afford to take the maximum full year rather thant just the regular 9 months paid leave. Even if you have to Ebay some junk you dont use anymore to add to your little "fund"

You'll be fine dont worry, things have a way of working themselves out :)


----------



## purpledahlia

Also if you look into online banking (dunno if you have it or not) But im with Lloyds and online banking theres a thing called 'save the change' and its amazing! Every time i use my card, in a shop or online, it 'saves' the difference up to a pound into a seperate online acc, and then i can transfer it to either savings or normal acc when its gotten quite high, So if i bought something for £4.50 then 50p would automatically go into the save the change acc, and honestly, it DOES add up! Ive only had it about 2.5/3 months and ive got over £50 in that acc now! Im gonna get it to £100 then put it into savings, its basically saving every penny and you dont even notice! even if its £5.99 it will save the 1pence. I was amazed!


----------



## polo_princess

On Purples mention too, Barclays do a special online only sabings account with a much higher interest rate but you only get that provided you dont draw the money out, if you do it drops back down to the normal interest rate for that given month. Things like that are worth looking into as when your on a budget every penny helps!!


----------



## lily123

I've just read through this entire thread and i really don't want to cause an uproar by this comment but it definitely needs to be said!

Veganmum2be - I really hope you read this because this is aimed directly at you. Reading your posts about how you ''like being on benefits'' and think working is a ''waste of time'' and then blaming it on being 'disabled' really made my stomach turn.

When you say you are 'disabled' i'm interested to know exactly what you mean.
My gorgeous sister is severely disabled, she has no legs and multiple schlerosis. She got pregnant at the age of 18 with her long term boyfriend (now husband) and had exactly the same worries as every teenage mum, she didn't particularly like being on benefits but she knew she didn't really have much of a choice. After baby William was born she stayed on benefits for a year, because working with a severe disability such as hers and having a new baby to look after all on her own would be impossible (her husband was working away with the Royal Navy) but now? she's a qualified massuse and homeopath and has her own clinic in spain! If she could train and work... i'm pretty sure you could too!!

I hope you actually take notice of this! All other disabled mums would agree with me that is still possible to work, if only part time. And you say you did a course in Agriculture? Well i imagine that was quite taxing, working wouldn't be any more difficult than that!


----------



## 05wilkesm

what i dont get is why she did a course in something that she would gain nothing from in the end, cos surely if you was going to train to do something you check theres work etc in the area or nearby, it just like training to be a foot massager in a place where people have no feet! im just totally baffled by it tbh!
xx


----------



## v2007

I think we mite as well just accept that she will always be on benefits, she has no intention to work because of her 'disabilty'. 

Its no wonder that ppl tar all teen Mums on benefits with the same brush when you have opinions like that. 

Lily123 your sister sounds like a wonderful lady:hugs:

V xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

well tbh thats not really fair cos a lot of people when they leave school dont know what they want to do but doing a course in the first place is a good step forward. People can move to jobs you dont have to train in something specifically for a job in an area.. you can move and you can create your own jobs if you go self employed or further on to teach after you have done a course or something, so doesnt really matter what the course is in now the thread is going to far if people say she shouldnt of done that course or chosen that subject.. least she did one?


----------



## lily123

v2007 said:


> I think we mite as well just accept that she will always be on benefits, she has no intention to work because of her 'disabilty'.
> 
> Its no wonder that ppl tar all teen Mums on benefits with the same brush when you have opinions like that.
> 
> Lily123 your sister sounds like a wonderful lady:hugs:
> 
> V xxx

Thank you sweetie :hugs:
She's awesome, and the best Mum ever. Big supporter of disabled mummies :D

I feel bad for Mariaa as her thread has been turned into a huge fight :s lol
xxx


----------



## v2007

I was just reading VeganMum2bs thread https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/234242-well-never-planned-being-single-mum.html

She said her ex OH never paid anything towards the upkeep of her home, neither does she, the tax payer does!!!!!!!

Im sorry but her posts have really got my back up. 

I was a single teen Mum for 2 years and it was bloody hard, i did everything in my power to get off benefits and do something with my life, and im glad i did. 

V xxxx


----------



## purpledahlia

Im sorry to the OP that your thread was taken over, its just benefits are a hot topic and it really riles people when someone comes in and says what vegan mum has said, 
Hope some of the advice ive given about saving money etc was usefull. x


----------



## Mariaa

lily123 said:


> v2007 said:
> 
> 
> I think we mite as well just accept that she will always be on benefits, she has no intention to work because of her 'disabilty'.
> 
> Its no wonder that ppl tar all teen Mums on benefits with the same brush when you have opinions like that.
> 
> Lily123 your sister sounds like a wonderful lady:hugs:
> 
> V xxx
> 
> Thank you sweetie :hugs:
> She's awesome, and the best Mum ever. Big supporter of disabled mummies :D
> 
> I feel bad for Mariaa as her thread has been turned into a huge fight :s lol
> xxxClick to expand...

HAHA. We're all female...
pregnant 
and hormonal.
Everyone loves a good fight...im following this religiously ;)

But seriously. Obviously i trained in Hair then Beauty, Then proffessional make up. And they were all full time (3days a week) took about 6 months to pass... so not long.
And if youre even more pressed for time, i Got my Spray and Manual Fake Bake and Spray Tanning Diploma in 3 hours at a day school.
Very worth it, you can build up qualifications in a few days a week!!
Or do a home course if you dont wanna leave the baby...

xx


----------



## Jemma_x

veganmum2be said:


> i just need to confirm with job centre that i will still get some benefits and housing benefit. otherwise i'd have to work and do college, and i know theres no way disability would allow that.
> anyway. thanks.

Disability has nothing to do with whether you work or not, you can still claim it when you work. Im on disability and i was when i was working before i got really ill and had to leave so there is no problem with you working and being on disability. Can i be nosey and ask what your on disabilty for?


----------



## nightkd

In response to the original post/I read through the first few pages... Do you NEED a TV? We don't have gas to pay - everything is electric here, so not everyone has to pay both gas AND electric...

When I was planning on moving into a flat with my ex (he wasn't contributing anything, just 'promised' to get a job) we were planning not to have a TV - so we didn't have to pay the TV license... We bought a weeks worth of food for the both of us (with some treats) for £18 from Sainsburys... It could've been less if we wanted it to be! And there are options for cheaper baby stuff - eg breastfeeding (obviously only if it's what you want to do) making your own baby food later on instead of buying jars etc - see if you can get some fabric to make cloth nappies (again this is obviously something you'd have to choose to do, but it can save money) take a look on Freecycle for bits and pieces - there are sometimes some good things available on there!!! Just a few suggestions, it's hard but possible.

Good luck!!

xxx


----------



## Jas029

nightkd said:


> In response to the original post/I read through the first few pages... Do you NEED a TV? We don't have gas to pay - everything is electric here, so not everyone has to pay both gas AND electric...
> 
> When I was planning on moving into a flat with my ex (he wasn't contributing anything, just 'promised' to get a job) we were planning not to have a TV - so we didn't have to pay the TV license... We bought a weeks worth of food for the both of us (with some treats) for £18 from Sainsburys... It could've been less if we wanted it to be! And there are options for cheaper baby stuff - eg breastfeeding (obviously only if it's what you want to do) making your own baby food later on instead of buying jars etc - *see if you can get some fabric to make cloth nappies* (again this is obviously something you'd have to choose to do, but it can save money) take a look on Freecycle for bits and pieces - there are sometimes some good things available on there!!! Just a few suggestions, it's hard but possible.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> xxx

I talked to a woman the other day and she said she saved over $10,000 a year by using cloth diapers (Translate that into europium terms to nappies and I don't know what the exact currency would be but you get the point :haha:)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Did you look into the information I provided veganmum

If you have the Will to do it then you can!! Making excuses will get you no where in life

xx


----------



## veganmum2be

i didn't say i COULDN'T work because of disability, i said it would make it harder for me when if it came to working and doing a college course is all.it does hold me back from some things but i know i can work.
so fucking read what i said if your going to have a massive go.
everyone is just repeating themselves which is a bit silly really.
i want to work in a job i enjoy. i wish i had done school and got my gcse's but i do want to go back and do them, and am thinking of doing it part time in the next academic year, baby will be a month and a bit old.

i think there was a comment asking how i managed to do a course and not gain a qualification? i did get a level 2 nvq in horticulture, but i live in a town. where the hell do you do horticulture in a town!? you dont get horticulture jobs coming up on the job centre machines do you? i got on this course because i was an early leaver and that was through a scheme the school i was at ran i did it because i was too young to do anything else, and i wasn't living at home so the money helped. i didn't enjoy it, and no, it did not make me feel good, or give me pride, and yes i worked hard, i strimmed, cut gras, pruned it was 7-5 5 days a week. and it made me feel like sh!t. i hated the routine and i hated the mind numbing work.

how DARE any of you make comments like ''disability'' the internet is the only place i can be free from that, and no i do not wish to give you details of it. it makes me miserable and is NOTHING to do with any of you.

not one of your comments has affected me in any way, apart from the ones of people kind enough to give me information about education.
there is no point having a go. it changes nothing. you just keep repeating.
i've got what you are all trying to say.


----------



## veganmum2be

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Did you look into the information I provided veganmum
> 
> If you have the Will to do it then you can!! Making excuses will get you no where in life
> 
> xx

yes i did thankyou. i was reffering to you in the last post to about trying to help.
i've got an appointment with someone at a place in my town called 'the learning shop' and they're going to help me with telling me what benefits i'll get if i go part time at college in september to do 4 GCSE's. it involves doing an entry to GCSE until november then you start the GCSE's.
they're going to help me when it comes to enrolling etc.


----------



## polo_princess

Peoples post are obviously affecting you if you feel the need to start swearing

Not just you, but ive seen a few people swearing on this thread, pack it up please, its not polite :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

See you can do it:D

If you need any more advice on childcare and colleges etc I will be pleased to help you get everything and do anything I can to help
xx


----------



## rubyrose

veganmum2be said:


> i didn't say i COULDN'T work because of disability, i said it would make it harder for me when if it came to working and doing a college course is all.it does hold me back from some things but i know i can work.
> 
> _*Does it really tho? I'm disabled as i have epilepsy and i get break through jerks an seizures but i dont LET it hold me back. I work hard like everyone else and if something happens then it happens and i deal with it then. Course it makes it hard for me, i have to work round it, making sure i get enough sleep which is hard being a nurse, not staying up late etc...i still work hard.*_
> 
> 
> i think there was a comment asking how i managed to do a course and not gain a qualification? i did get a level 2 nvq in horticulture, but i live in a town. where the hell do you do horticulture in a town!? you dont get horticulture jobs coming up on the job centre machines do you? i got on this course because i was an early leaver and that was through a scheme the school i was at ran i did it because i was too young to do anything else, and i wasn't living at home so the money helped. i didn't enjoy it, and no, it did not make me feel good, or give me pride, and yes i worked hard, i strimmed, cut gras, pruned it was 7-5 5 days a week. and it made me feel like sh!t. i hated the routine and i hated the mind numbing work.
> 
> *Thats good we all have to do things in life we dont like now go and find yourself something you do like, as i said, i am a prime example of someone who left school with nothing but worked my way up WITH a disability.*
> 
> how DARE any of you make comments like ''disability'' the internet is the only place i can be free from that, and no i do not wish to give you details of it. it makes me miserable and is NOTHING to do with any of you.
> 
> *Then don't mention it?*
> 
> not one of your comments has affected me in any way, apart from the ones of people kind enough to give me information about education.
> there is no point having a go. it changes nothing. you just keep repeating.
> i've got what you are all trying to say.

*Well then thats good if you have got what we are trying to say and i wish you every success in the future. *


----------



## 05wilkesm

When your having a baby you are ment to want to do anything and everything to provide for your child, not whine that you dont enjoy it, i'd clean toilets/collect rubbish etc just to provide for my child, you've got some serious growing up to do you wont enjoy a screaming baby in the night but you have to deal with it! its life it cant be all roses!


----------



## KrisKitten

I think any further 'lesson teaching' anyone tries to do will only succeed in upset veganmum2b. I totally agree with the points about living on benifits and being happy to do so being out of order (lol my parents work for HMRC :blush: dont hate me) but i also think that she has taken everyones comments on board the best she can.
By constantly telling her off no one is gonna succeed in achieving nething accept total contempt.
veganmum2b u strike me as quite stubborn (or strong minded, which ever u prefer lol) and in my experience the more u belittle the more she will strike back. Having a go constantly will not ever encourage ne1, maybe to begin with but i think every1 needs to accept that she has listened and drawn her own conclusions, which tbh is all u can ask from someone.
People are never ever gonna think exactly the same as each other, im not entirely sure what people want her to say now. Iv bin following this thread a while and to begin with i was totally on the side of 'telling her off' (lol) but now i think shes dealt with every1s comments as well as can be expected unless she is expected to totally change her personality. 
Sorry veganmum2b i no im talkin bout u like ur not gona read lol but i do think things r gettin a bit unfair now and i hate to think people r being picked on :(
Well done for taking action! I promise that knowing ur earning ur own money and providing for your child will give u a sense of pride, if nothing else it will leave ur LO safe in the knowledge that his/her mummy will do wateva is best for them. Just another way of showing your love.
Good luck with everything xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purpledahlia

yup i agree, i think everyones said their bit to veganmum and shes taken on board the bits she can the best she can? The OP mariaa has had a lt of good adivce about money and saving and managing and thats what she was asking for, this should just be left as is now. 
xx


----------



## veganmum2be

you'll be glad to know i'm dissapearing from here anyway.

lost my baby. awaiting medical controlled misscarrige.


----------



## MissRhead

Ive worked since i was in school, when i left school i worked full time, i had my hours cut and ive found it very hard to find a job being pregnant, i can understand it is hard but its worth atleast trying. My OH is in the army and supports myself and will support our son when he is here for the time being, i will be going to college next september to study and get myself a career, 1 thing that pisses me off is that he risks his life for this country and still has to pay taxes to pay for people who 'like living on benifits' and we are struggling ourselvs to provide a simple thing like a cot. I just dont know, think this country is all to pot i really do, this isnt to any1 in perticular just something in general.
Sorry to here ur news i only just saw it x


----------



## purpledahlia

sorry to hear that, x


----------



## KrisKitten

Im really sorry 4 ur loss :hugs: xxxx


----------



## annawrigley

im sorry xxx


----------



## polo_princess

veganmum2be said:


> you'll be glad to know i'm dissapearing from here anyway.
> 
> lost my baby. awaiting medical controlled misscarrige.

Dont be silly, just because people have disagreements and differing opinions it doesnt mean they'd wish ill of you or be pleased to see you gone

:hugs: Im sorry for your loss


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Dont go, people will always have differernt opionions as its a publuc forum

And I am very sory for your loss :hugs:
xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Im sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## lucy_x

Im sorry for your loss vegan... x 

Everyone is bound to have different opinions... and really the world would be extreamly boring if we didn't have them!...

I do hope the thread opener has managed to sort her money probs out!... the whole thread went a bit manic there!..


----------



## bana

Altho these forums can get heated with different oppinions and whether or i agree or disagree with the way you live yr life is irrelevant at this point, we as a forum are also here to help people with there problems. It would be a shame to leave this forum when we can try and help you through yr loss. There are some lovely ladies her that will try and b a shoulder to cry on at the hardest point in your life. x


----------



## lily123

So sorry for your loss hun, hope your okay xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

i'm not leaving the forum. just this section cos i'm now in the TTC section and miscarriage support.
and thanks. xx


----------



## Shireena__x

veganmum2be said:


> you'll be glad to know i'm dissapearing from here anyway.
> 
> lost my baby. awaiting medical controlled misscarrige.

sorry to hear that xxx hugs xxx


----------

